# exterior floors



## degarb (Apr 30, 2011)

I need a 10 year finish on exterior wood floors in Ohio that can stand up to snow, foot traffic, the sun, salt (at least 500 hours annual), etc. And low lying areas.

I gave up on oil polys (no salt or flexibility), but no better luck with water bornes here. Willing to go 2 part or expensive. 

I always power blast and aggressively grind (24 grit, 7 inch, 10,000 rpm, resin disc) floors to remove old paint. 

Doesn't any one make a extreme penetrating, extreme adhering, finish with about 7000 hour resistance to salt? Remember this is on wood, so need extreme elasticity too. (I have not seen epoxies hold up on any wood as a finish, I guess due to lack of flexibility.)


----------



## StevenH (Sep 7, 2009)

There is no such thing as 10 year exterior finish.:no:
Because they just don't last!

Every finish needs to be maintained every couple of years.
I know boat builders that refinish their boats in every 6 months!!

For clear varnish I recommend:

*Interlux Perfection Plus Two Part Varnish* is an excellent choice
http://www.jamestowndistributors.com/userportal/show_product.do?pid=4245&familyName=Interlux+Perfection+Plus+Two+Part+Varnish

*Epifanes Gloss Clear Varnish*
http://www.jamestowndistributors.com/userportal/show_product.do?pid=92&familyName=Epifanes+Gloss+Clear+Varnish


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

degarb said:


> I need a 10 year finish on exterior wood floors in Ohio that can stand up to snow, foot traffic, the sun, salt (at least 500 hours annual), etc. And low lying areas.
> 
> I gave up on oil polys (no salt or flexibility), but no better luck with water bornes here. Willing to go 2 part or expensive.
> 
> ...


Some elastomerics are excellent.

Try this:

http://www.gacoretail.com/gacoshield.html


GacoShield allows homeowners to install high quality protection to their dimensional lumber deck. GacoShield provides lasting surface protection, plus a skid-resistant surface that cleans up easily. One gallon of GacoShield will cover 100 square feet.

50-year limited warranty
Do-it-yourself in a day
Low maintenance
Prolongs the life of your wood deck
GacoGrip texture granules provide a skid-resistant surface
Cedar
Redwood
Pressure Treated



GacoShield is the same top-quality, durable acrylic coating used by decking professionals. It creates a fully-adhered, durable membrane which expands and contracts along with your deck. GacoShield is perfect in hot or cold climates, because this high-quality acrylic coating does not soften in the heat or become brittle from cold.

GacoShield is specially formulated to protect and prolong the life of a wood deck. The unique chemistry of GacoShield allows the wood to breathe while protecting it at the same time. The result is an attractive and durable deck coating.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

If you want that kind of long-term wear, get composite, because you won't find a finish that will not need maintenance within 10 yrs on a floor. Its just not reality.


----------



## degarb (Apr 30, 2011)

I am just jibbing about 10 years. However most crap looks like crap in a year, definitely 2. We had 12 three story apartment stairwells that we were using Cuprinol solid latex back in 90s. Surprisingly they looked okay for about 2 years (with movers, salt, constant foot traffic), and were a cinch to re-coat because it would never sheet off. They insisted on SW oil poly floor paint in 2003; found the stuff lasts less long and is a nightmare to blast off (peels in sheet with no end).

Now (on semiclears), I have a swing set (since 2005) with treated and untreated board. Been using Tompsons, Sikkens, cwf, Marine Varnish, oils (goosed with marine varnish). I conclude that every 6 months (waterblast and refinish) is needed with untreated boards, or kiss the boards good bye. Some products (like thompsons) aren't good for even 6 months. Sikkens worked okay, but the higher quality oils( goosed with Marine varnish) did seem to do the best--though still going more than 6 months is dangerous. I only did straight marine varnish on the picnic table. The PPG oil acrylic is impressive stuff for a waterborne, but didn't perform to any amazing extent. ... Update: I failed to recoat in fall of last year (did in spring) much of it rotted and I spent $100 on treated wood to rebuild it............ This does make me wonder too if the best formula would be the PPG oil acrylic with boric acid + borax + safe antifreeze to better protest the wood from pests and rot- rather than just trying to repel the water with sealers. 

I bet the new Shercryl might do surprisingly well for an exterior wood floor in Ohio. Just wouldn't breath. (need breather vent holes for floor and might work.) Shercryl should have 2.5x salt resistance of the oils, 3x sunlight resistance, more flexible, (4h) harder. I wonder which SW elastomeric he may be referring.

I like the idea of something I can buy on a regular basis (no mail orders).

So, regardless of the guarantee on the label, my bet is they all last pretty much a year. Just some will look better after a year, and some will be more a nightmare to refinish. I say 10 year, because you can pretty much take that label guarantee and divide by 3 for the real acceptable finish life. (So the max I have seen is 6, which is really 2.) So, just like most painters that claim they work 90 hour work weeks and get only 4 hours sleep a night: I adjust for reality. Thanks for all replies and rebuttals.


----------



## Roamer (Jul 5, 2010)

American Safety Technologies: AS-75 or AS-150 

http://www.astantislip.com/

Their heavy texture coating is what is used on aircraft carrier flight decks. We've used the 75 and 150 on handicap ramps and a couple of local elementary school entrances. I hope no kid ever trips and falls on the stuff, it is pretty rough.

From their literature and website:

The F-14 Tomcats that smash onto the surface of U.S. Navy aircraft carriers in what is so appropriately called a “controlled crash,” are ruthless on the flight deck’s coating. They weigh over 30 tons and slam onto the surface at 170 mph. The exhaust from their afterburners reaches 1,800 degrees Fahrenheit during catapult takeoffs. The most corrosive substances in the world spray onto the deck: jet fuel, Skydrol hydraulic fluid, grease, oil, and salt spray. It also has to withstand ultraviolet rays, terrible storms, extreme heat and cold, and the shock and abrasion of a jet smashing into a tailhook landing. The Navy can’t settle for second best. That’s why they use AST Anti-Slip Coatings.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Roamer said:


> American Safety Technologies: AS-75 or AS-150
> 
> http://www.astantislip.com/
> 
> ...


Would this stuff work on wood decking?
And would it not be cheaper to install composite decking instead of using this? I'm assuming wood decking


----------



## Roamer (Jul 5, 2010)

Both the 75 and the 150 are recommended for wood. This coating is quite expensive and it forms a membrane on the surface.


----------



## paintr56 (Jan 21, 2010)

what do you consider quite expensive?
Jim


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Roamer said:


> Both the 75 and the 150 are recommended for wood. This coating is quite expensive and it forms a membrane on the surface.


If its more expensive than replacing the boards with composite, why would you?


----------



## Roamer (Jul 5, 2010)

OP didn't list replacement as an option.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Good point. But if its possible, I'd say thats the best bet. I've seen enough deck floors where I'm convinced its a much better value. Sure, its not wood. But thinking cost and value, it has the upper hand.


----------

